# Hip Abductor



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 12, 2011)

What code would you use for repair of abductor avulsion off the greater trochanter??

thanks


----------



## tewing (Apr 12, 2011)

*hip abductor*

I'm no expert at this type of coding, did you consider 27001?  since there was an avulsion of the adductor of the hip, procedure would have to be open - right?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe there is no listed code for repair of abductor tendon (aka gluteus medius), hip.   We use an unlisted code, 27299, with a comp code of 27385.

Any other opionions on this one?


----------

